# Homemade Gravity Feeders - Anyone made them?



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Try this form, it might be what you're looking for. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1996330&highlight=tubes+feeder


----------



## slicktrick24 (Sep 18, 2012)

I hadn't thought about just calling Boss Buck and asking for the tube attachment. I will do that, but I'd still like to see if anyone has made the tubes out of scratch. 

By the way, if anyone is looking for those plastic barrels, talk to your local farmers. Crop herbicide such as Roundup is sold in barrels like that. They aren't quite 55 gallon, more like 40 gallon, but still work great. That's what I made mine out of. just make sure to rinse and wash out the barrels really well.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

saw one with pvc ... used a toilet flange to connect to the drum and then down to a T and out to two sides. the down tube had a hole cut in the side and had plexiglass over it as a sight window to see when it was almost empty.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

this
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760192&highlight=diy+gravity+feeder


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

or this
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1988922&highlight=gravity


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

4" pvc pipe, run a bolt through about 6" from one end(the bolt is what you will hang with), glue a cap on the bottom end, drill holes big enough for your grain. Dry fit a top cap to keep rain out.

Now you just fill and hang from a sturdy branch about 4 ft from the ground. Now as the deer bump it grain will fall onto the ground, the more they bump the more falls. 4ft keeps ***** and critter away.

Basically a swing hog feeder.


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've done somethin as a joke that actually worked pretty well..out feeders had small spouts so I took a wooden broom handle and cut it off and stuck it through the spout and put a bolt through the top inside the feeder..it reminds me of the clampetts but the thing works and they haven't broke it off yet


----------



## dirtburn (Sep 10, 2013)

I have to admit, I have a feeder building addiction. Here is one of my latest.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Buckin doe (May 11, 2013)

I made 3 of them out of corrugarted pipe, which is black to blend in with the trees, cut them to 3 to 4 ft long Tie them off to the tree trunk with rope or bunge cord. make sure you have 1/2 inch clearance at the bottom for flow, fill with corn to the top and add a coffee can as the rain lid. total cost $4.00


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

Get a 6" diameter PVC pipe drill two holes in the one end in a vertical line which you'll use to put drywall screws through to mount to a tree. Set the end about an inch or two off the ground and fill it with corn. Find a big rock to cover the top so squirrels don't climb down into it and you're done.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> saw one with pvc ... used a toilet flange to connect to the drum and then down to a T and out to two sides. the down tube had a hole cut in the side and had plexiglass over it as a sight window to see when it was almost empty.


Just made one like this , without the sight window and put it out , hoping it will cut down on the feeding of the ***** and squirrels ( squirrel proof design ha ha ) . Have to wait and see.


----------



## rowdybuck (Jan 10, 2012)

I believe mine are 30 gallon drums. I ended up cutting my pvc tube shorter so I could easily fill the drum while it is attached to the tree.


----------



## dirtburn (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is one of my most built designs, have proven to be effective many times.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Any pig resistance ones?
Buggers tear up anything they can reach.


----------



## slicktrick24 (Sep 18, 2012)

Emerson and OldschoolCJ5 - Does the corn flow fairly well past the "T" and to the end of the tubes? That is what I'm looking at doing, but didn't know how well the corn would flow. I definitely want it off the ground. I feed more ***** that deer most days, and the deer will come up and lick the corn out of the spinner on my feeders, so I might as well let them lick it out of the tubes and keep it from the ***** if it'll work. 

Thanks for the ideas all. Looks like some good ideas.


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

This one has been out for 3 years and still works like a champ:







I had the barrel, sewer pipe, and some 1-1/2" EMT, just had to buy the 90, drain screen, leg brackets, 1/2" #8 screws, and inside funnel(Although I make my own sometimes).

Screw the flange to the bottom of bbl.
Cut a piece of 4" sewer line the desired length ans screw it to the flange with 4 screws(I drill pilot holes).
Put the 90 on and screw it to the sewer pipe.
Cut the drain screen in half.
Cut a short piece of 4" sewer line in half for the trough.
Screw in the 1/2s of the drain screen as pictured.

I also made a viewing port to check fill, which is just a square of plastic cut from a blister pack and pop riveted to the pipe. Also, drill a few small holes along the bottom of the trough to allow the water to leak out.

A few pics shortly after I put it out a few years back:






loder


----------

